# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  phương pháp đánh đề online! ghilode đánh lô đề online nạp rút cực nhanh hàng đầu tại việt nam

## trananvip

_Lô đề online phương pháp tối ưu_
Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online đánh dồn tổng
Ta lấy các tổng của giải đặc biệt chưa ra của tuần trước làm chạm chuẩn ghép với nhau đánh dàn nuôi trong tuần
PP này có thể chơi quanh năm ,tuần nổ ít nhất 1 lần
VD : Tuần trước tính từ ngày 16/5 đến ngày 22/5 /22011 đã ra các tổng 123567 còn thiếu tổng 0489
Ta có dàn ĐB
040 080 090 484 494 898
Kết quả : Thứ 2 ngày 23/5/2011 ĐB nổ 80 tiếp tục đánh ngày 24/5/2011 nổ tiếp 98
8.  Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online nuôi tổng chuẩn trong tuần
3729 58731 05691 54966 59436 63208 95442
615188 16142 12856 78237 60991 86883 64082
76630 43819 55471 21494 64832 08030 08493
69349 30069 78309 59701 95713 47224 22817
07634 21975 29621 14560 42696 78256 81356
52980 29698 84144 76823 49870 win 2888
Như vậy ta từ ví dụ trên ta thấy lấy con đầu tiên giải đặc biệt này thứ 2 đổi bóng làm tổng chuẩn để nuôi trong tuần ,pp này thường ăn vào cuối tuần ,nhận định tuần này có tổng 0 trong  Lô đề online
9 . Các  Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online và  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  nuôi ĐB khác
a, Kinh nghiêm chơi kép (hai số cuối của giải đặc biệt giống nhau)
Để chơi được kép người chơi phải biết và phán đoán được khi nào có dấu hiệu báo sắp xuất hiện kép.
Dấu hiệu báo sắp xuất hiện kép là khi ở giải đặc biệt xuất hiện hai số đầu của giải giống nhau và nó có thể xuất hiện trong hai hoặc ba ngày liên tục.
Khi đó người chơi nên để ý và có thể chơi được kép một cách chính xác.
Tuy nhiên quy luật nay không phải lúc nào cung đúng nhưng nó vẫn được dùng vì độ chính xác cao mà người chơi chấp nhận được.
c,  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  theo dõi sự xuất hiện các con số qua các con Giáp trong từng tuần, tháng ,năm đôi khi còn căn cứ vào thống kê của nhiều năm để người chơi đi đến quyết định chơi con số nao.
Theo ngẫu nhiên nhiều khi sẩy ra các trường hợp trùng lặp các con số vào đúng ngày có con Giáp tương ứng của lần ra trước.
d,  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  theo dõi và chơi theo Tổng
Chơi theo Tổng la cách tính theo thống kê và  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  đối với 2 số cuối của giải đặc biệt.
Thêm một vài cách bắt ĐB có cách ăn thông thường xuyên và có cách thì thường ngắt quãng nên cần sự theo dõi và tuỳ duyên từng người:
1. Cộng dồn 5 số GĐB ngày CN rồi trừ dần cho 9 có số dư là bao nhiêu thì sẽ đánh đầu đít đấy trong tuần.VD: 4+3+0+5+9=21-9=12-9=3 đánh đầu đít 
2. Lấy số thứ 3 và thứ 5 của GĐB ngày CN làm đầu đít trong tuần. VD: 43059 = trong tuần có đầu đít 0 hoặc 9
3. Hai con đầu của GDB ngày CN làm tổng, hệ, dây trong tuần. VD: 43059 trong tuần có tổng 7,hệ 34, con mùi.
4.Đít của GĐB ngày CN tịnh tiến lên 2 lần làm đít và tổng trong tuần VD43059 có đít và tổng 901
5.Ngày CN về 59 là dây hợi trong tuần có tứ hành xung Dần thân tỵ hợi.
Con giữa GĐB ngày thứ 7 và thứ 2 làm đầu đít,tổng trong tuần.
6. Cộng con thứ 1 và thứ 5 của GĐB ngày thứ 2 ra tổng trong tuần
7. Con giữa của GĐB ngày CN là 4 thì trong tuần có ké- Thấy mình đưa tay cho bà thầy bói là sắp gặp duyên bất ngờ, nhưng không gắn bó.
bụi
-Chiêm bao thấy thấy bụi bay mịt trời là điềm sắp bị quyến rủ ĐB phòng sa ngã.
- Thấy mình tắm sạch bụi là sắp lành bệnh dây dưa trong Lô đề online .
- Thấy bị ngưòi hốt bụi vãi vào mắt là gặp việc mình không giải quyết đưọc.
- Thấy mình chui vào bụi là sắp nhún tay vào việc bất chánh trong Lô đề online.
bùa trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy thấy dán bùa trưóc cửa là sắp có chuyện lục đục trong gia đình.
- Thấy thầy bùa xăm xăm vào nhà mình tiếp đón nồng hậu là hoạn nạn sắp đến, đe phòng xe cộ lúc đi đưòng.
- Thấy mình xua đuổi thầy bùa là sắp có chuyện vui từ xa đưa về, có tin tức ngưòi trong thân.
- Thấy xé bùa vứt đi là gặp ngưòi tri kỷ.
buồn trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy buồn rầu lo sợ là sắp gặp bạn tốt.
buôn trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy mình đi buôn là gia đình sắp bị sa sút.
- Thấy gặp ngưòi buôn bán hay đưọc mời mua là sắp có tiền.
buồng trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy mình bưóc vào buồng trống là điềm buồn bực.
- Thấy buồng đông ngừoi là sắp gặp đưọc tình duyên êm đềm.
- Thấy buồng lộng lẫy huy hoàng là sắp có của bất ngờ.
- Thấy vào buồng trọ là có ngưòi rủ mình đi làm ăn xa.
bùi trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy mình đang đốt bùi nhùi là sắp có ngưòi giúp đỡ trong công việc làm ăn.
- Thấy bùi nhùi tắt lửa là công việc ngưng trệ.
- Thấy vứt bùi nhùi là sắp xa quê hương.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh lô đề online  bảo mật chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi de truc tuyen uy tin,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh lo uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web ghi lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, choi lode truc tuyen, ghilode .com, website danh de online uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web choi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, web danh lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2018, trang web site nao danh lo de uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, site danh lo de online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web ghi lo de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi lo de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web ghi lo de online uy tin, web lode uy tin hien nay, danh lo de truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web ghi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web danh de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode danh lo uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

